# The Canadian Venga TG-10 Project



## Graeme (Oct 26, 2007)

Remember this?...





Although single engined, the Venga of *1987* is remarkably similar...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 26, 2007)

Interesting!


----------



## Aggie08 (Oct 26, 2007)

Looks an awful lot like another aircraft that was just completed... F-5's are sort of like a "do-it-yourself" kit!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 27, 2007)

Hmmm. Interesting. I'm actually a bit surprised none have been built, considering how relatively cheap they would be.


----------

